# IPod NIGHTMARE!



## shadoweddarkfyre (Jun 14, 2012)

So here's the deal...I need to update apps on my ipod. I put in my password and it said it was incorrect and I told my Ipod to email me and have been waiting for that email..about a week now? I've told it over and over to email me and still cant get a reset email. Ontop of that I logged into apple and they have a completely different email for me plus the email my ipod has! Took my IPod to Apple and they couldn't help me fix their own product! So now I'm stuck with an Ipod I can't update because I cant reset the password because it wont email me and Apple has two emails for me when I only use one and they keep telling me to put in my credit card number which I did and it solved NOTHING! If anyone can assist me with this, I would be more than apprechiative. Thank you.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

howdy, and welcome to TSG. 

it's sending out an email, it's just not sending it to the email you specified. 

regardless, we cannot assist with bypassing passwords here, as we cannot verify the authenticity of the request. As a result, I'm going to have to close this.

Best bet is to work with Apple to figure out what email you are sending the requests too. 

thanks for understanding, 

v


----------

